# Strange phonecall



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

My girlfriend answered the phone and person asked her for a J mains, she asked what it was regarding, and he said a computer. I took the call and he told me he worked for microsoft and they had been made aware that when ever I get an error on my computer I never send a log to microsoft. All true, but I wondered how they were able to get my name and number so I asked and he said they were from the database

He then proceeded to tell me that my computer was full of viruses and that was why it is running slow, which is actually true, it is very slow.

He told me to type prefetch in the run box and said all the files brought on screen were possibly full of viruses. He then asked me what security I used and told him mcafee. He said this conflicts with windows security.

He asked me to do a few other checks to show things weren't running right.
One was open computer management box >system and applications>system>query the catalog
then asked me to type security in query box and message service not running came up. He said that shows I have no effective security and I was open to hackers etc.

He then asked me type www.logmein123.com in my run box, to which I asked if it meant someone would have remote access to my pc which he said yes it was for a techy to fix for me. I asked if this was neccesary as I thought they could just talk me through the steps. He then asked why I asked that question and I said I didn't want to allow it for security reasons, to which he said "if you don't trust me hang up" so I did. WTF???

Sorry for the long winded story but does this sound really iffy or have I been rude to a helpful fella?

Don't know if it is of any relevance but the caller was an Indian presumably from a call center.


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

First of all very few people send the logs off to Microsoft so the chances of you hitting 'don't send' are very high.

People moaning about their computer running slow. Everyone does that EVERYONE.

Your computers full of spyware/virus's. How the F. does he know if he's had no previous contact with your or your computer?

McAfee conflicts with windows security centre. Talking $h!t. What car do you drive again? ... I've heard yours doesn't run very well on Castrol oil I've had good reports on oil made by asjam86 industries.

I strongly recommend you do the following just to make sure your...
Go to www.majorgeeks.com
Download spybot search and destroy tools
Download AVG anti virus
Run spybot update it and tell it to fix any faults it finds.
Run avg update it and run it. Delete anything it finds. 
Then download zonealarm which is a firewall keeping your computer safe.

All the above are free and very powerful little tools.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

The Prefetch folder is basically another Temp folder, true some viruses do hide in there. Buts its ok to delete its contents.

logmein.com is nothing to do with microsoft as far as im aware


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It's a confidence scam - basically, he's engineering his way into your confidence for him to take over your computer and be left with it for a few hours to download all your private information under the guise of fixing things for you.
http://www.digitaltoast.co.uk/supportonclick-systemrecure-scam


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

SCAM!!!!!!!!!

He was trying to talk you into setting up open access to your pc, then he'd have full access to all your info - online banking, passwords etc........

NEVER talk to a complete stranger who happens to call you out of the blue "to help you"........:devil:


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

definate scam. just imagine though how many people would have probably said ok?


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

My initial reaction was scam but I gave it a few mins just to see. The call did seem genuine as it sounded very busy in the background and he put me through to another department but I just didn't trust him.

Cheers every one for your help I'll follow asjams instructions now :thumb:


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Any problems or queries drop me a PM and we can chat over the phone if you like? 

Now if you'll just accept this remote connection and .... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Wasn't this chap was it ?


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

^^^^ thats fantastic


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

It amazes me that people even talk to these people, i can smell a scan in 0.0001 seconds.


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

It's like...

_Ring Ring_

You: "Hello?"

Them: "Hel...."

You: "Scam". Followed by hang up tone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

It's just a scam, the prefetcher folder is bound to have files in there, it speed up the starting of the system. Logmein is simply so he would have control and potentially steal your files.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom_O said:


> It's like...
> 
> _Ring Ring_
> 
> ...


Yep... can't trust these foreign accents.


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't believe the lengths people go to steal from others. This probably isn't even the most intricate, I bet there are others.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

mainsy said:


> The call did seem genuine as it sounded very busy in the background and he put me through to another department


probably playing a tape with some sound effects, just like they did in an episode of the real hustle


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Had a similar call a few weeks ago, told them my system has no problem.

Knew it was a dodgy call as MS has none of my phone numbers.

Just gave him a polite goodbye before hanging up.


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

was talking to my dad last night and someone apparently from sky called and said they were moving offices, he'd no longer have to call scotland he could call the new office just down the round but they needed his bank details! he told them where to get off and they had the check to phone back and ask if he was a pensioner they could use his pension card details! persistant scamming ******************************s


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mainsy said:


> My girlfriend answered the phone and person asked her for a J mains, she asked what it was regarding, and he said a computer. I took the call and he told me he worked for microsoft and they had been made aware that when ever I get an error on my computer I never send a log to microsoft. All true, but I wondered how they were able to get my name and number so I asked and he said they were from the database
> 
> He then proceeded to tell me that my computer was full of viruses and that was why it is running slow, which is actually true, it is very slow.
> can i ask what this prefetech means??????????
> ...


can i ask someone to tell me what the red highlighted wording means please?????


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No it was this guy


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> It amazes me that people even talk to these people, i can smell a scan in 0.0001 seconds.


You would mate! But what's a scan


----------

